# Decoy help!



## EllendaleND (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey, I am finding some good deals on Avery lesser decoys and was wondering if they work good for regular-giant Canada geese too. Also....will regular size Canada goose floaters fit in an Avery FB honked bag?

Thanks.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Lesser Decoys will work fine.


----------



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

Kelly Hannan said:


> Lesser Decoys will work fine.


Also agree! Some people have sold their larger decoys for lessers because they can't drive into a lot of fields so that gives them more numbers and less weight when putting them out. I mix mine up because we can pretty much drive into fields depending on the conditions so that's not a problem. Guys shoot geese with sihouetts and they are just a piece of a board with no body structure and a stake. So no! you shouldn't have any problems with the lessers if you got the rest of the stuff in order!!!!!


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Thats all I use. Best decision I made. Not only are they lighter, but I can pack 8 doz into my truck. :thumb:


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Run em. The bigguns won't be able to tell the dif.. :thumb:


----------



## madd_duck1974 (Mar 13, 2012)

They work just fine... The thing about mag. or even super mags. is they can be seen better far away or in taller stubble but, with a good caller and maybe a flag you should be just fine.. Sometimes numbers work and sometimes larger decoys work better..

It depends on your set-up but how many guys have shot cacklers or lesser mixed with gaints? I know I have several times.. They don't care in the early 80's I know one guy that had a 6ft long 4ft tall goose decoy that he used as a blind and killed birds.. 
He used std shells as his main spread 17-22 inch decoys....

I still laughed at him but, showed me decoy size is a personal choice


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

The floaters will fit in the FB bag


----------



## SDSUhunter21 (Apr 10, 2012)

That is all we use! Those big ole boys can't tell the difference! :thumb:


----------



## EllendaleND (Dec 25, 2011)

SDSUhunter21 said:


> That is all we use! Those big ole boys can't tell the difference! :thumb:


Thanks!!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Think of them as a Lifesize decoy. I have not seen a canada yet that is nearly as big as my bigfoots. Most are not even as big as my GHGs.


----------



## EllendaleND (Dec 25, 2011)

dakotashooter2 said:


> Think of them as a Lifesize decoy. I have not seen a canada yet that is nearly as big as my bigfoots. Most are not even as big as my GHGs.


Yup


----------

